# 11/27 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - A celebration for Le Champion and a Dynamite Diamond Ring



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Your embeds don't work for macs


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Strange having the JEricho celebration same episode as he has the title defense. Does that mean Jericho vs Scorpio Sky opens the show and then the celebration with hijinks (and a food fight brawl) will close it? Who ends up wearing a turkey on their head (Guevara would be my bet)?

I think Moxley could wrestle on DARK this week. No room for him on this show - but on DARK it would still have the fans happy in attendance. 

Who does Cody wrestle? Does he squash them to send MJF a message? Who could that be even? Angelico maybe I guess. But has Evans or Angelico won a match yet in AEW? Sabian? Seem to be in the midst of doing something with him. Wouldn't do it to Cima. Avalon would be a dumb match-up. Havok? Janela?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Strange having the JEricho celebration same episode as he has the title defense. Does that mean Jericho vs Scorpio Sky opens the show and then the celebration with hijinks (and a food fight brawl) will close it? Who ends up wearing a turkey on their head (Guevara would be my bet)?
> 
> I think Moxley could wrestle on DARK this week. No room for him on this show - but on DARK it would still have the fans happy in attendance.


He can have a match on Dark and still appear during Dynamite.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Very interested to see if mox has a match this week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF vs Hangman is gonna be dope. I guess the ring is a midcard championship. It's weird but I'm willing to give it a chance


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Your embeds don't work for macs


This.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Your embeds don't work for macs


I can't believe people actually buy macs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I can't believe people actually buy macs.


...... believe it :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hangman vs. MJF
Omega vs. PAC II
Jericho Title Defense vs. Sky
Cody returns (albeit after only missing a week)

This show has a mini PPV vibe here and I love it. Hope it delivers.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Usually when they don't announce who these guys are facing. Then it's usually some jobber type. Like Moxley was in action a few weeks ago and Michael Nakazawa was waiting for him in the ring.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Geeee said:


> MJF vs Hangman is gonna be dope. I guess the ring is a midcard championship. It's weird but I'm willing to give it a chance


I get the feeling the ring is just a one time thing consolation prize. They just haven’t mentioned anything about a title or anything like that. Like in the old ones they had a cash prize to the winner. I could be wrong tho. I hope not since I’d much rather have an actual belt/title.

Show looks like a big one tho. Back in the days you get the sense wrestling on Thanksgiving was a big deal. So they seem to be trying to bring that feeling back.

DDP is gonna get that ass jumped if/when MJF wins. Hoping Omega and Pac go all out and deliver a big time match. Jericho should make Sky look like a star.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW has three resident jobbers - Avalon, Nakazawa and Cutler. AEW shouldn't waste valuable television time on "local talent" jobbers. Nak is aligned with Omega, Cutler with Bucks. So I guess that would leave Pete by process of elimination.

Edit to add - QT Marshall is a jobber as well, but he's a Cody guy in the Road To's. 

Can DDP still wrestle? Even as part of a tag match?

DDP/Hangman vs MJF/Wardlow could be an interesting way to go.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW has three resident jobbers - Avalon, Nakazawa and Cutler. AEW shouldn't waste valuable television time on "local talent" jobbers. Nak is aligned with Omega, Cutler with Bucks. So I guess that would leave Pete by process of elimination.
> 
> Edit to add - QT Marshall is a jobber as well, but he's a Cody guy in the Road To's.
> 
> ...


Cody could be facing someone in a tag. Like Angelico? Chuck Taylor?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

optikk sucks said:


> Your embeds don't work for macs


How does it look for macs?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

lesenfanteribles said:


> How does it look for macs?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

optikk sucks said:


>


 I hope there's some fix for that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199730640410861569
I know it's maybe something they didn't want to beat us over the head over but more a easter egg call back for those who remembered but I feel this angle probably deserved a week in between the challenge and match to tell this part of the story on television.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I did say last week that Marty Scurll will be in AEW, but not until this Sunday, as his contract expires Saturday. He and ROH came to an agreement that he'll still work Final Battle, but could they have also worked out a deal for him to appear tonight? I say this because TNT/Warner Media/AEW announced earlier this week, that it was cross-promoting Batman Day on Dynamite.

Besides Joker being his most regarded "opponent" (in my opinion), Penguin is also a great "heel" to Batman. There's no time like the present...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just looked it up and ROH doesn't have any shows even planned until Final Battle. I don't see why they would hold him back from appearing in AEW. TBH it probably helps ROH if Scurll is an AEW star and puts someone over at Final Battle


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I just looked it up and ROH doesn't have any shows even planned until Final Battle. I don't see why they would hold him back from appearing in AEW. TBH it probably helps ROH if Scurll is an AEW star and puts someone over at Final Battle


If he’s no longer under contract with ROH, they can’t tell him where he can or can’t go, and they’re probably praying that he’ll honor his verbal agreement to appear at final battle, so I’d imagine they wouldn’t want to do anything to piss him off. 

Could we see the Villain tonight??? :mark :mark :mark


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Also making public his agreement to work ROH on the 13th yesterday could be a swerve to make thinks folks he's locked in there though that date. 

I don't think it would have anything to do with the Batman tie-in, even if AEW is half ass doing one as they have not announced anything regarding it yet. But if they're trying to make this a special show, back to where ALL IN happened and ALL Out happened, and when Scurll was left behind - a debut tonight would work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They are going ‘all in’ with this - anybody fancy signing up?

Http://joindarkorder.com


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are going ‘all in’ with this - anybody fancy signing up?
> 
> Http://joindarkorder.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199777741085794304
I wonder if Brandon Cutler could be one of the Creepers. It would explain how they have production access. His character could make sense to have joined.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

What are ticket sales like for tonight?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are going ‘all in’ with this - anybody fancy signing up?
> 
> Http://joindarkorder.com


Don't want to…

I feel like this is the kind of sect where everything is shiny and once you join them a guy armed with a strapon is waiting for you in a dark room.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> What are ticket sales like for tonight?


No idea since it's not on Ticketmaster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Claro De Luna said:


> What are ticket sales like for tonight?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199784409899130880
Doing a flash meet & greet at the box office can't be a good sign.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tickets went on sale the day of All In at the same building.

Something tells me there will be zero issues


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199784409899130880
> Doing a flash meet & greet at the box office can't be a good sign.


No they do this pretty often and this meet and greet was already announce last Week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> No they do this pretty often and this meet and greet was already announce last Week.


To juice the walk-up ticket buyer turn out. Maybe they just released more after configuring the arena seating and that is what they're selling. I don't think they'd have a meet and greet mere hours before the DARK bell time if it was sold out. 

Chicago has had a lot of wrestling the last while. AEW is in Champaign Illinois next week to boot, a couple hours away only. 

AEW is trying to stake out Chicago as it's "home territory" by going in early and often. Khan talked in the past how he grew up in Chicago and wants All Out and Thanksgiving Eve shows to be Chicago regular dates each year.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> To juice the walk-up ticket buyer turn out. Maybe they just released more after configuring the arena seating and that is what they're selling. I don't think they'd have a meet and greet mere hours before the DARK bell time if it was sold out.


Meet and greet have nothing to do with how much tickets are sold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the epitome of MUST SEE TV!!! No way I won't watch it live then later on. I hope we get more Dark Order indoctrination videos. :mark


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Don't want to…
> 
> I feel like this is the kind of sect where everything is shiny and once you join them a guy armed with a strapon is waiting for you in a dark room.


Best case scenario, you're wearing a gimp suit while a 300 lb man sits on you


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

AEW's turn to watch live tonight... Hope to see some interesting developments.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199820927636250624


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking forward tonight. I’ll be at the show. Though that drive in traffic and high winds sucked.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stacked card and a Chicago crowd.









Should be good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is looking amazing. With NXT done with brand involvement from main roster looks like less switching from me and I'll see NXT the day after.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm interested in how they'll book the celebration and the title match. Which one happens first? I'm thinking the match needs to main event the show, so the celebration can have mid first hour hijinks that maybe writes out the rest of IC and maybe Bucks and rest of SCU to make it a straight up one-on-one match and to try and further convince the fans that Sky could just maybe "And New...". 

Omega vs PAC open the show. Then Celebration. Then Cody return match. Title match goes on at 9:30 ring introductions.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Any word on attendance numbers?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Any word on attendance numbers?


Nope


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is a PPV level quality show, it looks like. Something memorable might go down tonight. What? I don't know.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Opening the show is...





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199842245735800833


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It will be intersting to see who wins the ratings tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will be intersting to see who wins the ratings tonight.


Indeed.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This looks like a fantastic show on paper. They just need to add a Britt Baker match and it would be perfect. :lenny


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199848192050974721
Who's the dude at the end saying we need to get some help?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Kenny going to sleep tonight? Or does his redemption angle start here?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199848192050974721
> Who's the dude at the end saying we need to get some help?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will be intersting to see who wins the ratings tonight.


It’s gonna be embarrassing for WWE when they lose AGAIN after semi-burying their main roster at SSeries in an effort to win the ratings.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I guess Nyla is still going to be a heel. I was thinking they might turn her face and have her feud with Kong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199848192050974721
> Who's the dude at the end saying we need to get some help?


That was crazy

Shanna is boss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pac needs to win this Omega match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The ending to Batman Returns is absolutely abysmal


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> I guess Nyla is still going to be a heel. I was thinking they might turn her face and have her feud with Kong.


This is what I wanted. But I guess being a heel lets her work a little more safely. She's pretty green but I think she's still really good. I was just hoping she could start out as a babyface BECAUSE we already have Awesome Kong. But let's see where it goes

EDIT: Oh my fucking god. This is the best thank you ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Virgil !!!!!!!!!!

But OH NO this looks like something WWE would do


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> The ending to Batman Returns is absolutely abysmal


yeah, that movie didn't age well at all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is going to be Festival of Friendship levels of insanity. I love it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What the fuck is all this :mark:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Crowd is fucking pumped tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Virgil working for that pay check man.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m here for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Virgil :lmao


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lmao this is hilarious


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Virgil struggling a little bit there


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Scorpio Sky is in one of the giant presents


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha good start!!!
:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Virgil struggling a little bit there


That is why he had to read it off paper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Small note, I really wish Dynamite would still show the intro.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There is an echo lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WHERE IS SCHIAVONE.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

The website is fucking crashed, that's amazing, lmao


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Virgil working for that pay check man.


That fuck money lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Virgil reminding the world of why he was never remembered as a promo guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I made it back home just in time to see Soul Train. :sodone


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Sammy has huge heat wtf


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JRL said:


> Virgil reminding the world of why he was never remembered as a promo guy.


He was never a wrestling guy either. He was just a guy :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol that is ridiculous.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

There is way too much echo from the mic


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FIX THE AUDIO plz.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I know the are trying to be funny but if this is not making fun of wwe directly this is just terrible and very modern wwe ish and its far from orginal AEW or even 90s feel. If this is making fun of wwe i dont get it lol


This is far from heelish feeling at all. Imagine nwo doing this in 1996


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm fuckin' loving this. This is great man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a goat for the GOAT lol

chris jerichigoat lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao I love this!!


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Audio sounds awful.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Bruh. They got a goat.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Little bit of the 40-ay!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody is in the box right? Anything coming out of a box is over.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That goat doesn't look like it wants to be there, and I don't mean Jerigoat


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

lol Chris Jerigoat


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok im sorta starting to get it and its more of a mocking but still feels a bit to soft for my likely personal feel 

Goat is classic


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

This reminds me of the best friends segment with Jericho and Owens :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jericho's dad getting heat!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Poor donkey is scared shitless! :lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lmao Jericho’s dad getting heat.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Fix the audio lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good shit!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why didn't you tell us you were on Dynamite!?

Seriously though, maybe AEW should stop with live animals on their shows.

LOL at Jericho's dad.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho's dad getting major heat


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> This is good shit!!!!!!!


Audio needs fixed


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

what the hell is Brock Lesnar Guy doing there


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jericho's dad is killing it as an amateur


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best 15 min opening in a while!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's some great heel heat! Who's gonna crash the party?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Best Bout Machine said:


> what the hell is Brock Lesnar Guy doing there


Heel turn confirmed


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Awesome they fixed the audio :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love this segment. :heston

Jericho's dad. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who beats up someone in their home town LOL

Is that a slight against WWE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don't choke him with a tie. There could be horrible consequences, just ask Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its was great until SCU came in. That was lame


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

I can’t stand SCU fpalm


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

"Who beats up somebody in their own hometown?" :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HOW DARE THEY ATTACK THE LEGEND SOUL TRAIN JONES


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Tony???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> I can’t stand SCU fpalm


OMG we agree on something


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Its was great until SCU came in. That was lame


Agreed, I can’t stand them and their trash theme


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent opening segment.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why are they pushing SCU so hard?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Tony???


Are there college football or basketball games tomorrow?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Tony???


Hawaii


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF vs Hangman Page could be a preview of a future World Title match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love SCU!

Scorp Sky is da man!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did SCU wait so long to interfere? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dasha is a good announcer.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are there college football or basketball games tomorrow?


Basketball


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

EMGESP said:


> Why are they pushing SCU so hard?


Because they're a great act, probably.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Why are they pushing SCU so hard?


I dunno. Dont care much for them TBH


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

SCU are ok, but they do remind me too much of TNA.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marco sucks on the mic. Worse than Marvez


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JR has completely redeemed himself for me with that WKRP joke.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OC dressed at Gobbledy Gooker makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Tony???


Georgia Bulldogs stuff.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

"We're really going after that over 50 demographic"

Holy shit :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No commercials yet? Wow

:cornette


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> JR has completely redeemed himself for me with that WKRP joke.


What did he say? Missed it


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

That pre-brawl was pretty bad. Also, the Lucha Bros have just said whatever to the Tag Championships even being first in the division, rank wise? Kind of odd. Not all of SCU is tied up with Inner Circle, it could just be Scorpio Sky, I really like Lucha Bros and want them to be title holders


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That guy voice is so low. Speak the fuck up!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Who decides adding a random announcer who sounds nervous would be good? JR and Excalibur would be perfectly fine alone. 

I like AEW but there’s always some shit like this that brings them down a bit.


----------



## Captain Yesterday (Jan 30, 2017)

Is it just me or is the ring mic very sensitive tonight? It seems like every single movement is being picked up, even just walking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> That guy voice is so low. Speak the fuck up!


Yeah hes timid as fuck. He needs to be taken out. Put in Spears he was ok on Dark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Who decides adding a random announcer who sounds nervous would be good? JR and Excalibur would be perfectly fine alone.
> 
> I like AEW but there’s always some shit like this that brings them down a bit.


Yep. Fucking terrible. Someone needs to remove him lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why is the new announcer so low? Does he have a bad cold? 

And I am happy for Virgil, yet feel bad for him at The same time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pre-match brawl and opening stretch of this match seemed really sluggish.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why did women just anounce people coming to the ring?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The ring mics are out of whack


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No need to plug that lame announcer


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Dasha is a good announcer.


:red She sounds EXACTLY like all the rest of the female announcers not named Garcia or Santos.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I’m sure I’ll be back but that opening segment noped me right over to NXT. 

That isn’t the alternative I’m looking for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Why did women just anounce people coming to the ring?


Justin was taken out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> I’m sure I’ll be back but that opening segment noped me right over to NXT.
> 
> That isn’t the alternative I’m looking for.


It was awesome but the ending sucked.

Marco sounds STONED


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

JR is starting to really do well with commentating now. I gave him a ton of crap early on but it seems as time goes on and he learns the storylines / wrestlers / movesets he's getting so much better and is selling matches tons better


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > Why did women just anounce people coming to the ring?
> ...


Lol and they happened to have a backup. 

Im starting to notice how planned everything is feeling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> JR is starting to really do well with commentating now. I gave him a ton of crap early on but it seems as time goes on and he learns the storylines / wrestlers / movesets he's getting so much better and is selling matches tons better


Hes doing great. U are right


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How are they letting they guys beat an actual good team?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Best Friends winning is bound to incite a riot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Marco is gone thank God


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

yuck. Best friends remind me of NXT version Tye Dillinger, talented and over, but bland.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Who the fuck is this Marko? He's even worse than Alex Marvez ffs.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Luchas lose? Why are they turning them into a chump tag team? Maybe because they aren't exclusive to AEW. Hell if I know


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Also noticing how mich better JR seems


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can this guy show ANY level of enthusiasm? He makes Mike Adamle seem like a charisma god. And Lucha Brothers lose again to these bums!?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Only entertaining part of that match was Orange Cassidy. Jesus what a bunch of pointless high spots. Trent really kicked out of a Canadian Destroyer in like a brief under 10 minute match fpalm


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Britt Baker falling to 2nd is a travesty.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosnian21 said:


> Who decides adding a random announcer who sounds nervous would be good? JR and Excalibur would be perfectly fine alone.
> 
> I like AEW but there’s always some shit like this that brings them down a bit.


That is why they probably just removed him lol


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Did they call an audible with Best Friends? The Lucha Bros went from most over and #1 contender for the Tag Titles to putting over Best Friends, who were in a slump for the most part, in both single and Tag matches.

I don't agree, I'm sorry, but I don't. Is there something going on with Lucha Bros? I'll hold my reservations for the most part. But I really hope this turns out well. But the Tag Division looks shaky as is


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida is definitely my favorite in the AEW women's division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Britt Baker falling to 2nd is a travesty.


Why, Shida is more deserving in every single way


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The website says Jericho's bubbly is out of stock. How much of it went on sale?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, JR.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They need to let Hikaru actually speak, these pointless matches are getting old for the women.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

They are killing me with the Lucha Bros losing.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Was hoping that Baker would be in this match. Oh well. I love Shida as well.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

This show has been bad to say the least


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Statlander and Shida!!!!!!!!!! :fuckyeah


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aaaaand this is when viewership dies.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This Match had better go under 10 minutes, please!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh this match blows. Be back soon. Gonna see the other channel lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Second half of this show is stacked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Did they call an audible with Best Friends? The Lucha Bros went from most over and #1 contender for the Tag Titles to putting over Best Friends, who were in a slump for the most part, in both single and Tag matches.
> 
> I don't agree, I'm sorry, but I don't. Is there something going on with Lucha Bros? I'll hold my reservations for the most part. But I really hope this turns out well. But the Tag Division looks shaky as is


Probably making it its not obvious who goes over and who does not.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Britt Baker’s greener than Asuka’s mist. :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match sucks ass. That old lady shouldn't be on TNT


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, JR said "Oriental" describing Emi. 

Incoming!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What an odd Transition to commercial lol. Still love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Shida and have been very impressed with Statlander.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

HiddenViolence said:


> Only entertaining part of that match was Orange Cassidy. Jesus what a bunch of pointless high spots. Trent really kicked out of a Canadian Destroyer in like a brief under 10 minute match fpalm


Uh, this your first time watching AEW?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

This episode hasn't lived up to its billing so far, but the big matches are still to come. I blame a lot of it on its production quality.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do they put shit like this on TV? Who's the blonde?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jericho's bubbly is already sold out :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Kenny sucks at booking the womens division. This match sucks.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Not sure why Emi Sakura is getting TV time when they have plenty of female talent to develop.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Not sure why Emi Sakura is getting TV time when they have plenty of female talent to develop.


Yeah my uncle says who's this old lady?

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And to add salt to wounds this match is long as fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since there are no tag team womens titles, there is zero point to having tag team woman matches.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok Statlander is cool


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sakura with the easiest reversal of all time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is good for channel changing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAT PELE!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since there are no tag team womens titles, there is zero point to having tag team woman matches.


I'd imagine they see it as showcasing 4 women at once rather than 2. Plus if one is less polished they can hide it by having her do less.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> This match is good for channel changing


Agree


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t love this match, but I like what I see from Statlander.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol getting boos as she tries to rally a chant.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Emi actually does the CrossRhodes better than Cody lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did JR say Shida wasn't very good at English? :bullshit


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Love me some Shida. Statlander might be their breakout star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How come this shit is so long


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JRL said:


> I'd imagine they see it as showcasing 4 women at once rather than 2. Plus if one is less polished they can hide it by having her do less.


But none of these matches count in the singles standings.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok that's dumb booking


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Clearly should have been the finish there. Pointless to do a false finish there.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Luckily after this match their is plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

They've for something in Statlander


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Liked what I saw from Statlander, but that was a case of cramming too much into 1 match, IMO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Emi won. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

that women's tag match ... no comment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley :mark


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Bro, why does Emi Sakura of all people get the pin there?! Wow...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> that women's tag match ... no comment.


Yeah that was some AEW Dark shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How was that not the finish???? Stop with the false finishes!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Hopefully this is where the show gets good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Statlander is the truth.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Emi Sakura getting TV time over Britt Baker is pretty terrible, but that match was alright for what it was. Now we get into the meat of the card. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Bro, why does Emi Sakura of all people get the pin there?! Wow...


Exactly. They push some old lady over the younger ones. Go figure. Stupid shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does every match need 15 2.9 counts and multiple pin break ups? I mean God damn dude.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mox is so captivating!

Best promo in the business.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trim 5 minutes off that match and give Statlander the pin


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Moxley dropping another great promo.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Champaign, Illinois next week? There's a little bit of the bubbly joke in there somewhere.

Also, happy to see Kris Statlander again, hope she signed


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Exactly. They push some old lady over the younger ones. Go figure. Stupid shit.


Getting a pin over a newcomer in a meaningless tag match doesnt = getting pushed


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So who challenges Mox next? I’ll guess Havoc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox is awesome as usual.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope I'm wrong but I'd be shocked if they didn't lose a bunch of viewers after the Jericho segment. Two tag matches with no storylines or heat


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Derek30 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I'd be shocked if they didn't lose a bunch of viewers after the Jericho segment. Two tag matches with no storylines or heat


Agreed. Weak show so far outside of opening segment and Mox's promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well besides that pathetic womens match this show has been alright.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox amazing as usual, even in a short backstage promo :mark: He's so captivating <3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody time 

:clap


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh actually Cody. Not... MY BOOOOI. I wonder who Cody Squashes here


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cody time :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha local.jobber.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

So over


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Yay...boring Cody Rhodes


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I dig his entrance , makes him look like a million bucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good show so far. I didn't like the winner of either match but that doesn't mean the match isn't good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like they’re stacking the last hour with the big matches.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Local Jobber got a fucking pop. HOly shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Cody has to come out like the second coming of Jesus every time for his entrance? :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thar scar looks nasty.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Cody vs jobber, then a promo. Should be good.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Cody just doesn’t do it for me


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Cody facing jobbers?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Pretty disappointed so far. A go-nowhere opening segment and two very sloppy and pointless matches. They can do and have done much better than this.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Cody is over af. Local jobber got some fans!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Who the hell is in the ring with Cody? Come on AEW...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So they're just saying Cody. Was the Rhodes name part of WWE's lawsuit?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> Yay...boring Cody Rhodes


Terrible poster.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Btw all the jobbers have purple ring attire. Funny.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Pretty disappointed so far. A go-nowhere opening segment and two very sloppy and pointless matches. They can do and have done much better than this.


Agree I’m about to call it a night this show is putting me to sleep


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a shame his own theme song is dorky and starts after that god like pre intro song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shouldn't they all want jobbers to get that W??

:lol

:heston


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MJF should show up here


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Whysoserious? said:


> Agree I’m about to call it a night this show is putting me to sleep


please do will be nice to not see your crybaby posts


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Matt Knicks

0-1

Probably won’t be in the top 5


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> So they're just saying Cody. Was the Rhodes name part of WWE's lawsuit?


They have been doing that since day one. They got around it a little when he came out with Brandi by introducing them as Cody and Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol who are these jobbers?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who in the blue hell are these two?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who the? What the!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The 2nd guy looks bad ass. The butcher


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD I THOUGHT THAT WAS SILAS YOUNG


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who the hell...these guys look pretty cool.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

what?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Butcher, The Blade, and The Bunny?

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They Killed Kenny..I meant Cody!! Lmao

Cody gets geeked out a lot


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Who in the fuck are The Blade and The Butcher? I must have missed something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ITS THE BLADE! lol no one knows who these guys are yet the commentator is going on like they're well known. Even JR was like "Who? have we seen these guys on AEW before?" lol.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Those guys are middle aged and crazy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Who the fuck are these people?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Silas Young in AEW?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why aren't these 2 new fucks just with Dark Order. Seems pointless to add them


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are some mean and ugly motherfuckers


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

They look cool but I would’ve done the beatdown on the Best Friends and let Cody cut a promo here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show has absolutely SUCKED. Sweet Jesus what are they doing?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That fell really, really flat. Bizarre segment.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

The second hour better be amazing because outside of Jericho the first hour has been dogshit ngl


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Allie's a heel now? Okay. :hmm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jesus that attack was underwhelming and fell flat :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im digging this blade group and finally a women with sex appeal


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck is going on!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So I guess Allie’s evil all of a sudden.

Seriously, the fuck is this? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Those guys are middle aged and crazy.


Yep kinda like that they are different.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So................they signed Pepper Parks?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol ITS THE BLADE! lol no one knows who these guys are yet the commentator is going on like they're well known. Even JR was like "Who? have we seen these guys on AEW before?" lol.


I got a chuckle out of it when JR asked who that guy was and Excalibur just says "The Blade!" as if that answered everything.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I remember seeing something about them awhile back and they seemed pretty cool


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I gotta say. This episode is pretty bizarre.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

A rare AEW miss


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So who's going to help Cody with The Blade, The Butcher and The Allie?? His fued with MJF over??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This was their shot they fired after losing to NXT? Lol wtf?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol cody selling the hell out of that attack


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird ass segment. Kinda cringe yet cant stop watching. 

Cody's been geeked out a while now.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Whaaaaaaaaat the fuck was that. Butcher, The Blade, and the Bunny. Pretty sure once people saw the ring open, everyone thought it was gonna be MJF. That's why the segment fell so flat. 

But MJF is tied up with Page. Hmmmm.... idk man. I love their look. We'll have to see


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah the broadcast crew needed to do a better job there


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bunnies are so scary.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

DOTL said:


> I gotta say. This episode is pretty bizarre.


Very weird, feels way more scripted than usual....surely starting the show off with one of the big three matches they had promoted would have made more sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allie in a mask. :homer

Too bad she couldn't go back to her Dark Allie Impact gimmick


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC vs. Omega.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Butcher's voice doesn't match his body/look. The Blade is Pepper Parks/Braxton Sutter who is Allie's Husband in real life. I assume she had him attack Cody because Brandi attacked Allie with Kong. The Butcher is Andy Williams.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I bet this ends in a draw or DQ.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> PAC vs. Omega.


:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest the 1st hour has been quite shit. They started hot with Jericho celebration, then SCU blew the wind out of it with the lame attack, then they added Marco Stoned-Timid announcer who sucked along with a long dull fucking womens match and then the bizarre Cody shit.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Omega time!!! :mark


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Id like to see more continuity. A Darby Allin pre taped promo would be awesome. How's he feeling after the Moxley match? Stuff like that would fill the gaps better than pointless tag matches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I've know that tag team for a while, it's cool that they're getting a break in AEW. BTW The Blade is Allie's boyfriend.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who steps up to Moxley? Gotta be Havoc right - even if he gets utterly squashed. Just showing up is rub enough.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cody should get The House, The Car , and The Hawk to take care of The Butcher, The Blade, and the Bunny.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

First hour was not good, similar to last week. The 2nd hour will probably be great, but they need to be amazing from start to finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pac v Omega. :banderas


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This episode is going to bomb in the ratings. Every quarter hour has likely lost viewers tonight. Even Moxley's 2 minute promo won't be able to save the quarter he was in, as that women's match most probably bled a ton of viewers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The Blade aka Pepper Parks aka Braxton Sutter looks much better "aged" with the bald spot and greying beard than when he's clean shaven and looking like all other "pretty boy" types. He looks more menacing.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Roxinius said:


> please do will be nice to not see your crybaby posts


Awwee I’m so hurt !


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a sick sequence by Omega and the Bastard


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THE BUBBLY is back in stock!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Yup. This is where this show officially takes off with fire


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> This episode is going to bomb in the ratings. Every quarter hour has likely lost viewers tonight. Even Moxley's 2 minute promo won't be able to save the quarter he was in, as that women's match most probably bled a ton of viewers.


Yeah I’m not sure what’s going on at NXT, but that first hour was pretty bad. AEW will probably lose in the ratings this week.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Shit what a hot fucking start with Kenny and Pac! That roll though kip up!


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> This episode is going to bomb in the ratings. Every quarter hour has likely lost viewers tonight. Even Moxley's 2 minute promo won't be able to save the quarter he was in, as that women's match most probably bled a ton of viewers.


How do you see live ratings


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> This episode is going to bomb in the ratings. Every quarter hour has likely lost viewers tonight. Even Moxley's 2 minute promo won't be able to save the quarter he was in, as that women's match most probably bled a ton of viewers.


If it does it does. This is more a build episode. How many people are traveling tonight anyways and won't watch it live. I've been entertained. Only low light for me was LB losing to Best Friends. Women's match was good actually. 

Last hour will have Omega/PAC, Hangman/MJF and Jericho/Sky.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> How do you see live ratings


You can't. It's just a prediction.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like kenny is heading down a psycho character path down the line


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Both these guys are excellent and very accurate with their high spots.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> > This episode is going to bomb in the ratings. Every quarter hour has likely lost viewers tonight. Even Moxley's 2 minute promo won't be able to save the quarter he was in, as that women's match most probably bled a ton of viewers.
> ...


I usually side with AEW but they deserve to lose the 1st hour against NXT . Besides the intro the 1st hour has sucked majorly.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have no idea who Butcher and Blade are, but they literally look like the 40 year old local wrestlers Jim Cornette would feature in Smokey Mountain like Tracey Smothers and Tony Anthony and that definitely isn’t a compliment.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> You can't. It's just a prediction.


and an asspull.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just wanted to put a positive comment in this thread. So far, PAC vs Omega is sick


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scholes18 said:


> I have no idea who Butcher and Blade are, but they literally look like the 40 year old local wrestlers Jim Cornette would feature in Smokey Mountain like Tracey Smothers and Tony Anthony and that definitely isn’t a compliment.


I think they were bald but not that old?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Scholes18 said:


> I have no idea who Butcher and Blade are, but they literally look like the 40 year old local wrestlers Jim Cornette would feature in Smokey Mountain like Tracey Smothers and Tony Anthony and that definitely isn’t a compliment.


Nah, I think they're a great addition to the tag roster. They need a couple of bruisers that look like they'll fuck you up in real life. At least they look the part.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nobody I love watching wrestle more than Omega.

Nobody is better!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I just wanted to put a positive comment in this thread. So far, PAC vs Omega is sick


Bright Spots so far: JeriGOAT's celebration with SCU's run in. Good storytelling / fun segment.

The tag matches themselves were good, I just didn't like the decisions. 

New tag debut, Cody return. 

Kenny / Pac is delivering greatly, holy hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who are The Blade and The Butcher? 

And don't you dare say Wesley Snipes and Ed Leslie


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Damn they still have two more matches to go. Looking a bit short on time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Littlebitofthebubbly.com is slow lol

Cant place my order :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

aew is averging one roll up win per week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does Cornette call him Kenny Oliviey


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Such a technically beautiful match.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What a fucking match! Omega and Pac went hard as fuck!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I had to gasp at that avalanche falcon arrow. These guys are elite level workers! :mark


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Really good match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Omega wins!!! :mark


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny's Redemption tour begins now. That was a great sequence to end, also a really nice spot with Kenny not just rolling up by the arms, but then placing his arm on his leg.

Pac really needs a direction now because he doesn't have one. Glad to see Kenny's redemption storyline start


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow they gave Omega the win over PAC. Its nice that doing so feels significant.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome counter to the counter by Omega to get the win


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Omega wins!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah in alot of ways that was better than the All Out match even though it was like 10 minutes shorter


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great match, weak finish. I also would've had PAC win here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PAC vs. Omega was solid, though clearly not the best they could do.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does Cornette call him Kenny Oliviey


After Laurence Olivier, the actor. Because he says Kenny makes unnecessary facial expressions and overacts. One opinion I do not agree with Jim on. Kenny is good in my opinion, but not my favorite by any means.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> aew is averging one roll up win per week


Them and WWE are fighting to see who can do the most roll ups lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was damn good. That avalanche falcon arrow by Pac looked way cooler than Seth's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJf throws gum at people lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF needs to win here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF is SO winning this...


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOI, MJF, about to win the damn RING! Let's go baby. With Cody attacked earlier there's no chance of interference.

oh boy. A picture in picture Promo, LET'S FUCKIN' GO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Cornette call him Kenny Oliviey
> ...



Thanks!!

Dasha is doing great...lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF is the best heel in wrestling and it’s not close.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Betrayed Cody at Full Gear" in MJF's name card :lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF knows how to facially sell in all situations. Highly important.

Clearly hes winning the ring, story wise makes sense


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Yo, fucking Hangman is lit on the mic too, jesus.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

MJF winning and then attacking DDP afterwards seems likely here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I like these random brief promos between each wrestler before they wrestle


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hangman Adam Page is "Mr. Dynamite". 8 matches on 9 Dynamites so far.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Inset promos!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah those little promos before the match are only 30 seconds but super effective


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I like these random brief promos between each wrestler before they wrestle


Something I always loved about WWE back in 2000 - 2004. They did those quite a bit especially with new wrestlers


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Likely a MJF win with a Wardlow assist.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

2nd hour feels legitimate so far


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> Yo, fucking Hangman is lit on the mic too, jesus.


The shove ring up your ass line was good :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m pretty sure this is MJF’s 1st real singles match, his squash against Cutler not counting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah those little promos before the match are only 30 seconds but super effective


WWE needs to take note. This is one thing AEW does better.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone else feel they're booking these cards a lot like actual fight cards? When I think they could benefit from having some of these better / bigger matches / promos on early to help with the flow of the show?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF is going to be the man for a long time. This is like being able to witness the beginning of Piper or Flair's careers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MJF is gonna grab that diamond ring. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great match!!!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Classic eye poke... haha


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Roll ups are protected wins. Much better than schmozz finishes or DQ's. There is a winner and a loser for the standings but it's not definitive in deciding who is better - just who won the match.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF is a fantastic seller. Which I still think is a hugely underrated art in wrestling now-a-days. A huge reason why I loved Ziggler and am a huge fan of Big Swole. MJF sells offense incredible well which is also great being a heel.

I wonder if / when he's a Babyface how his offense is going to look. For now, this shits awesome, and he's literally the best in-ring and out-ring heel.


EDIT: Fucking Wardlow, you god damn goof, you had your hand on his boot when you got the refs attention.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MJF is th eman


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I normally dont care about big guys but this new one intriguing


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ooof that was a sloppy finish


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sir Linko said:


> MJF is a fantastic seller. Which I still think is a hugely underrated art in wrestling now-a-days. A huge reason why I loved Ziggler and am a huge fan of Big Swole. MJF sells offense incredible well which is also great being a heel.
> 
> I wonder if / when he's a Babyface how his offense is going to look. For now, this shits awesome, and he's literally the best in-ring and out-ring heel.
> 
> ...



He makes basic matches look good cus hecan tell a story and sell


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow has the look for sure.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Yikes, that was overbooked.....not good.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MY BOOOOOOOI. Winning with Cody's move, still not done with that, and hopefully him and Hangman aren't finished yet either.

PRESENT THE MAN WITH HIS RING, AND MJF, MAKE HIM KISS IT. Let's fucking go, MJF, THE PRESENT AND THE FUTURE.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Diamond ring is kinda lame though. You would think they would at least get a future title shot?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a pretty poor looking Cross Rhodes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner via doublecrossrhodes. :mark


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice to see DDP still has super white teeth.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah they're going to beat down DDP


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

DDP is looking old


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DDP never lifts weights anymore and dam just from his yoga he looks good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This ring thing is stupid, lets hope a belt is coming


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DDP.....damn if he were 12 to 15 years younger dammit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DDP and Cody vs MJF and Wardlow?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its clear the ring is a segment prop and not going to be a championship lol thank god


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow DDP is 63????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid show overall...up until MAXWELL shat the bed with a Cross Rhodes that was so sloppy that even DDP came out to punish him for slandering the legacy of the Diamond Cutter and its variations.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yea the ring thig is dumb, this should have been for a TV title


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best Bout Machine said:


> That was a pretty poor looking Cross Rhodes.


Of course. Good way to rub salt in Cody wound lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> Wow DDP is 63????


Time flies.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF the degenerate troubled younger brother of Cody and Cody's friends / family all knew something like this would happen. MJF wanting to show he doesn't need anyones help and is doing things his own way but acts it out in an entirely fucked up way. 

DDP talking to him like an uncle there. This is what I feel this story is, and so far I think it's great. I'm probably giving too much credit lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pointless segment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just a flat show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, has it been explained what the Dynamite Ring is for exactly?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Time flies.


He does not look 63. Wow ! I need to do yoga


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> yea the ring thig is dumb, this should have been for a TV title


Its coming next month or January


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> So, has it been explained what the Dynamite Ring is for exactly?


They said it was a yearly thing. Kinda stupid in my opinion


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This new generation can learn a lot from the old guys. Billy Gun last week and DDP tonight :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DDP is in great shape for a 63 year old man.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Jim told Dustin to get out of there Jim ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate female announcers but dam she is smokin lol


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Coming to the aid of Cody? Jim Ross is a mess tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, more overly choreographed Young Bucks crap.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The last two matches should have been given more time and that trash womens match cut. Also the Jericho celebration went way long with no real climax.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Dark Order stuff :mark


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Oh great, more overly choreographed Young Bucks crap.


I agree I can’t stand the super kick spamming morons


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

If this was WWE, MJF would have been Diamond Cuttered and lost all the heat from his win.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh yay, more cringe dark order crap


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I like these new Dark Order promos.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

These Dark Order vignettes are good. I just hope it’s not too late for them in the ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So far the best part of tonight was the Dark order segment . Felt like a movie.Also selling them as we could eb anyone and everyone already makes them feel better and bigger than inner circle lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Man, im getting Firefly fun house vibes from that and its even cooler than it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope we get a Mox run-in before the night's out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not going to lie, I like these Dark Order vignettes. Considering they were universally hated just a few weeks ago, they have done a good job turning them around.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bosnian21 said:


> I like these new Dark Order promos.


Too bad cause they are nothing but jabronies


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the first rule of The Dark Order is...do not talk about The Dark Order? 8*D



The XL 2 said:


> Wardlow has the look for sure.


He's the the very rare breed of guy whose look screams alpha male in spite of sporting a man bun. :lol

He and MJF will definitely help cover each other's potential flaws while as a unit, but when the time comes, I'm definitely keen on how far he goes when flying solo.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a fantastic Dark Order segment. Loved everything about it and I'm a huge fan of their in-ring work / now these promos. I can't wait until this gains some steam. Very Fallout 4 vibe.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

At least they're starting to explain what the Dark Order is


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His name is Evil Uno!


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Too bad cause they are nothing but jabronies


Agreed, they are jobbers


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If only they did these dark order skits before they debuted. It's a good promo!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So the first rule of The Dark Order is...do not talk about The Dark Order? 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man bun helps him get over as a heel. It really helps the desire for him to get punched.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> If they did these dark order skits before they debuted. It's a good promo!


That take a lot of times to do video package like this one


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

This thread is dead tonight. AEW is losing steam


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally doing something interesting with Dark Order. Really like these videos


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Scorpio getting a solid 15 with Jericho, nice.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Strong 2nd hour so far. It's a shame about the 1st.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey now, don't diss the man bun!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just a flat show.


I agree. Part of the reason is there's no real feuds going on right now. With so much time between ppvs. They are throwing bunch of filler at the wall. 

The whole Jericho celebration wasted with filler SCU feud. Then random woman's and tag matches. Moxley throwing out another random challenge next week probably. Cody gets attacked by some new tag team nobody knows.


I guess at least there's history with Omega/Pac. But still didn't feel like a lot of heat. Even MJF/Pac didn't feel like it had much stakes because nobody cares about some random ring we won't probably see a few months from now.


At least two weeks ago we had big ppv fall out and last week show had good build up going into it. Tonight just doesn't have any excitement to it. Plus there not really setting stuff up for next week.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn is that Scorpio's girl at ringside?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Please squash Scorpio and then AEW please release SCU immediately after


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruh that girl looked anywhere from 15 to 28. Careful Scorpio


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> Hey now, don't diss the man bun!


Every person I have ever seen with one screams "I am a douche, please punch me, hard."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who was that Sky saw at ringside? Was that Phat Ass Melanie!?!?



Whysoserious? said:


> DDP is looking old





Whysoserious? said:


> Wow DDP is 63????


He was never young. Go back 23 years to WCW, the guy didn't even think he would make it. But Dusty kept pushing and pushing him to try. That's why DDP is always talking about Dusty and singing his praises.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> This thread is dead tonight. AEW is losing steam


It’s the night before Thanksgiving.

Get real.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

New ring announcer is a huge upgrade over Justin Roberts.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

JERIGOAT.

EDIT: Dasha Gonzalez is thicc AF. But wtf are those boots, girl, fucking stop with those.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am ready to join the Dark Order. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder if they go to youtube for this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> JERIGOAT.


The Hager thing was funny


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wonder if they go to youtube for this


Doubt it. They really need to work on their time pacing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> This thread is dead tonight. AEW is losing steam


Compare it to the NXT thread. :draper2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> JERIGOAT.
> 
> EDIT: Dasha Gonzalez is thicc AF. But wtf are those boots, girl, fucking stop with those.


Thic and hot.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Every person I have ever seen with one screams "I am a douche, please punch me, hard."


If I were a dude I'd probably sport one, so I guess that says a lot about me haha.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> New ring announcer is a huge upgrade over Justin Roberts.


Dasha is way better than I ever imagined (she’s good) but I’ll still take Justin Roberts.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Compare it to the NXT thread. :draper2


True, I think wrestling in general is just dying


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> The man bun helps him get over as a heel. It really helps the desire for him to get punched.


Very good point. :lol However, I can't be the only one who's keen on seeing him bust some heads, considering he, Luchasaurus and Hager are the only true-blue male hosses in the company. >


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait a minute
does AEW make all the male refs botch on purpose just to make Aubery look better

And FFS JR they just said 60 mins. JR really has to go


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait a minute
> does AEW make all the male refs botch on purpose just to make Aubery look better
> 
> And FFS JR they just said 60 mins. JR really has to go


Wait.... fuck.... don't do this to my brain. I love conspiracy theories.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Very good point. :lol However, I can't be the only one who's keen on seeing him bust some heads, considering he, Luchasaurus and Hager are the only true-blue male hosses in the company. >


He definitely looks legit. When he turns face, he can shave it off heh.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> Wait.... fuck.... don't do this to my brain. I love conspiracy theories.


JR has been all over the place tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Wait.... fuck.... don't do this to my brain. I love conspiracy theories.


LOL that is how I took that comment.

It was a weird thing to point out by the announcers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Whysoserious? said:


> True, I think wrestling in general is just dying


It's been slowly dying for decades with periods of light peaking out called boom periods.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Lheurch said:
> 
> 
> > New ring announcer is a huge upgrade over Justin Roberts.
> ...


I'm enjoying Dasha...she sounds great and looks good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the Dark Order is basically Scientology, The Movementarians, and The Foot Clan all rolled into one?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199880979768315905


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL that is how I took that comment.
> 
> It was a weird thing to point out by the announcers.


They said it would continue on social media if it doesn’t finish on TV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait a minute
> does AEW make all the male refs botch on purpose just to make Aubery look better
> 
> And FFS JR they just said 60 mins. JR really has to go


Why? The world title matches are a 60 minute limit. The possibility of going over TV time gives a fresh legitimacy to the sport.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> True, I think wrestling in general is just dying


AEW gets better ratings than the NBA on TNT


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Early on I thought JR was doing amazing and improving everywhere. Then it seems like he's weasled his way into 90% commentating. Haven't really heard excalibur as much this second hour.

Although I may have been focusing on commentary earlier and not now? Idk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is not bad. Its okay.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Early on I thought JR was doing amazing and improving everywhere. Then it seems like he's weasled his way into 90% commentating. Haven't really heard excalibur as much this second hour.
> 
> Although I may have been focusing on commentary earlier and not now? Idk


I wish AEW would just use Tony and Tazz for TV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So the Dark Order is basically Scientology, The Movementarians, and The Foot Clan all rolled into one?


Evil Uno should change his name to Evil Xenu.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it would be interesting if it spills over to YouTube/Social media for another 10-15 min


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Sir Linko said:


> Early on I thought JR was doing amazing and improving everywhere. Then it seems like he's weasled his way into 90% commentating. Haven't really heard excalibur as much this second hour.
> 
> Although I may have been focusing on commentary earlier and not now? Idk


The commentary has suffered every time Schiavone has been away.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> Early on I thought JR was doing amazing and improving everywhere. Then it seems like he's weasled his way into 90% commentating. Haven't really heard excalibur as much this second hour.
> 
> Although I may have been focusing on commentary earlier and not now? Idk


He’s botched countless of times tonight. He called Dustin Rhodes both Jim and Cody


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Very good point. :lol However, I can't be the only one who's keen on seeing him bust some heads, considering he, Luchasaurus and Hager are the only true-blue male hosses in the company. >


Billy Gun still has plenty of hossness to offer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I will say this. tonights show on paper looked amazing but watching it , its just decent, 7./10


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> Early on I thought JR was doing amazing and improving everywhere. Then it seems like he's weasled his way into 90% commentating. Haven't really heard excalibur as much this second hour.
> 
> Although I may have been focusing on commentary earlier and not now? Idk


JR has been more active today. Good.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Excalibur botches a move name, so JR does it, then Excalibur corrects him. Lmao, I'm glad i paid attention to this portion of commentary


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho looks as inflated as his celebration balloons


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Haven't been a giant fan of this show tbh, by all means a passable show, but after the last few weeks, this is a little bit of a drop off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> He definitely looks legit. When he turns face, he can shave it off heh.


He gets in a hair vs. hair match with MAXWELL, loses because of heel chicanery, but manages to stop the haircut at just the bun by retaliating over said chicanery.

:yoshi


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match ain't doing much for me so far.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Aubrey looks like Marilyn Manson


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol I think JR wanted to lay into Johnny Ace there and held back


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Haha they better not end this match on another rollup....


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

This match is atrocious


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure what it is but I was not feeling Dynamite this week. Felt kind of Meh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Match ain't doing much for me so far.


yeah its pretty boring, Hangman vs Page was better as well as Pac vs Omega.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I KNEW THAT JERICHO WASN'T GOING TO LOSE THERE BUT THAT WAS SO CLOSE AND I KINDA WANTED SKY TO WIN THAT THERE. The crowd wanted it, it looked lgood, it looked great. Fuck. That just got Scorpio over AF


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh shit they had me with that


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its pretty boring, Hangman vs Page was better as well as Pac vs Omega.


Agree


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This match proves why I think Scorpio is a geek. He sucks.

This has been Jerichos worst match AEW by far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now the match is picking up.

I trust AEW so far, so I expect there to be some punishment for SCU and Hager for getting involved even though they were banned.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Scorpio Sky sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

great nearfall. :banderas


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a fine TV main event, ya'll overreacting.

And here come the This is Awesome chants.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Jericho should of buried this geek


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Super unwhelming match. Keep that geek Scorpio in the tag division.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Almost every main event is either a tag match or ends in a brawl, so let's see if tonight can break the trend.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad it was not a rollup.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Great match, I really though Sky was going to pull a shocker in a second


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Eh, Flat finish, but really good match.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

That match was bad...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol i guess im not alone. It was just flat/generic which is fine.

Also the female announcer killed it for me


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*YES*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox is here bitches!

:mark


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Great finish. Sky couldn't put Jericho away so he got desperate and tried a ton of roll-ups. Then out of desperation he started trying to spam strikes, got caught, and lost to a much more experienced Jericho.


OH FUCK HERE WE GOD DAMN GO. AND THIS IS THE SEEDS BEING PLANTED FOR THE FUTURE. THE FUTURE IS HERE


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Jericho didn’t even have that walls in all the way, looked weak


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The match was fine.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yessss, Moxley vs Jericho feud incoming.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Mox ! :mark:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox ain’t in a hurry. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> Jericho didn’t even have that walls in all the way, looked weak


You are fucking unbearable. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW seems to know how to finish. If they could only make Dynamite's first hour the same quality as the first.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Two ex-WWE guys battling for the AEW title :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont think Jon should win the belt next. I think continue to build it up that we want him to be champion but the longer u wait the better.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really good main event. Match should have ended after the Code Breaker OUTTA NOWHERE!

And Edwards just stopped counting on that backslide pin :trips7


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox wants a piece of Jericho! He wants revenge for Mitch the plant!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

For their big return to Chicago on Thanksgiving that show was really underwhelming.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This was a show that going in I thought had big time potential. And in the end, it was just fine, but didn't quite reach my expectations.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Billy Gun still has plenty of hossness to offer


Billy's status as a producer makes him a special attraction instead of a weekly fixture. That being said, he's done an unsurprisingly good job of remaining in good shape, so I'm definitely not opposed to him appearing here and there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley vs Jericho already??

:mark


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> You are fucking unbearable. Shut the fuck up.


I’m just gonna put you on the ignore list I’m free to have my own opinion. Matter of fact I’m reporting you too


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> You are fucking unbearable. Shut the fuck up.


He got the ignore from me.

I suggest the same.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MOX GOING AFTER JERICHO :mark: :mark: :mark:

OMG I am excited. Mox vs Jericho, THE PROMOS!!!!!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Moxley in the title chase, and actually winning the title at the next PPV, will save AEW.

Moxley vs Inner Circle = ratings


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

1st hour had some spotty moments, 2nd hour was fire


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Weak main event. Only decent part was the false finish after the cutter. Surely after Hager came down it should've been a DQ? Since seconds were banned from ringside. Scorpio Sky didn't have the star making performance I expected and it wasn't booked well to help that fact. A tap out is disappointing. 

Overall a very subpar show tonight- maybe the worst Dynamite. Weird booking and pointless matches took the day. The weak stuff outweighed the positives.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Whysoserious? said:


> I’m just gonna put you on the ignore list I’m free to have my own opinion. Matter of fact I’m reporting you too


You're nothing but a crybaby bitching about everything and reporting people now you're a joke as well


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Too early for Mox vs. Jericho. This needs to be a months long story heading into Double or Nothing II.

It's fine as a tease for now, but you want to give this at least six months.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Moxley vs Jericho already??
> 
> :mark


Lol they won't wrestle to mid February I'm sure. But this is hopefully first tease to that feud.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Overall a good show. Not the strongest in the world but good nonetheless.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> I agree. Part of the reason is there's no real feuds going on right now. With so much time between ppvs. They are throwing bunch of filler at the wall.
> 
> The whole Jericho celebration wasted with filler SCU feud. Then random woman's and tag matches. Moxley throwing out another random challenge next week probably. Cody gets attacked by some new tag team nobody knows.
> 
> ...


It's not like 2 matches were announce for next week because of what happened during the show….


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Jericho has one of the best runs in the last few years. Would be dissapointed if it ends that early. Should be around May.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> I’m just gonna put you on the ignore list I’m free to have my own opinion. Matter of fact I’m reporting you too


Go for it, you irritating, insufferable little rat. A ban will save me from reading your needlessly constant dislike of everything to do with AEW.

Absolutely non-stop the entire show. Complete fool.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whysoserious? said:


> Two ex-WWE guys battling for the AEW title <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah but least this will be entertaining


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Roxinius said:


> You're nothing but a crybaby bitching about everything and reporting people now you're a joke as well


For criticizing things about a product? Didn’t know that was a crime.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> It's not like 2 matches were announce for next week because of what happened during the show….


True but they were weak and ones we could see on AEW Dark.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

A pretty awesome show. I think they book their cards like real fight cards which isn't for wrestling. I think the show would benefit greatly if the MJF vs Hangman match was after the Lucha Bros match. Then Omega / Pac after the Womens match. I just feel it would have flowed better, instead they stack the second hour which can burn people out. The first hour wasn't terrible, but it obviously wasn't fiery, nor did those matches have to be. Again, better flow, and this show would feel a whole lot better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show was good but suffers in comparison to the excellence of previous weeks.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Whysoserious? said:


> For criticizing things about a product? Didn’t know that was a crime.


You do nothing but bitch and moan about it how stupid do you have to be to keep watching something making you so miserable?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree that this was a weak show (by AEW standards). I liked the champion celebration but it ended weakly.

Why the hell did they have Shida and Statlander job to Sakura? Did Statlander sign? She was the star of that match. She's gonna get over fast if she keeps this up.

Obviously Omega vs. PAC was good and MJF winning was the right call, though the ring seems just a trophy.

Good Dark Order promo.

What was with that Chicago crowd? Seemed quiet. And also way too many commercials. Seriously it reminded me of Raw or SD.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Roxinius said:


> You do nothing but bitch and moan about it how stupid do you have to be to keep watching something making you so miserable?


It doesn’t make me miserable they just need to work on some stuff


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Whysoserious? said:


> Two ex-WWE guys battling for the AEW title :lol


Hmm it was two ex WWE guys battling for the title last month too lol. AEW has been around for less then 12 months. Not many home grown guys are established enough.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> I agree that this was a weak show. I liked the champion celebration but it ended weakly.
> 
> Why the hell did they have Riho and Statlander job to Sakura? Did Statlander sign? She was the star of that match. She's gonna get over fast if she keeps this up.
> 
> ...


Shida, not Riho.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

My biggest question is really what they are doing with Fenix and Pentagon.
1st Trent beats Penta on Dark and now tonight he pins Fenix clean as a whistle to set up a match next week.

I'm a big fan of Trent but this stuff is a head scratcher.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> This show was good but suffers in comparison to the excellence of previous weeks.


Wasnt a terrible show but I'm not expecting home runs every week they need to build the roster and honestly they may need to add a secondary show other than aew dark just 1 show a week might not be enough to cut it trying to build stars


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Shida, not Riho.


Yeah.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> I agree that this was a weak show (by AEW standards). I liked the champion celebration but it ended weakly.
> 
> Why the hell did they have *Riho *and Statlander job to Sakura? Did Statlander sign? She was the star of that match. She's gonna get over fast if she keeps this up.
> 
> ...


Seriously ?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Whysoserious? said:


> Two ex-WWE guys battling for the AEW title :lol


Dude, you're beyond obnoxious at this point. AEW just fucking started. They are building stars and growing an audience. If the title feud was Adam Page vs Kenny or Pac you'd still find a reason to bitch. Either wisen up or click off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am all about Statlander right now. Assuming Shida beats Riho, I would love Shida vs Statlander. :sodone


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> My biggest question is really what they are doing with Fenix and Pentagon.
> 1st Trent beats Penta on Dark and now tonight he pins Fenix clean as a whistle to set up a match next week.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Trent but this stuff is a head scratcher.


It's simple, one team is signed full time and the other is not.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I enjoyed that show.

The women's division is the most uncreative horse shit I've ever seen in my life tho, either do something with them, give them mic time, or just scrap the division all together. They are just thrown out there to fill TV time right now.

Rest of the show was good, Lucha Bros losing is kinda weird, but looks like they are going somewhere with Trent so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt. 2nd hour was strong, Omega/PAC was good, MJF/Hangman was good and main event was really good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jedah said:


> What was with that Chicago crowd? Seemed quiet. And also way too many commercials. Seriously it reminded me of Raw or SD.


Chicago is a burned out market. WWE was there Fri for SDL, Sat for Takeover, Sun for Survivor Series and Monday for Raw. AEW was there August 31st, and will be in Champaign Ill next week (2 hours away). 

Bad timing by AEW if they didn't see WWE was there for Survivor Series this year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird, it's obvious that Mox and Jericho are ex WWE but I really don't think of them like that anymore. Especially Mox considering he was Ambrose and not Mox in WWE.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Too early for Mox vs. Jericho. This needs to be a months long story heading into Double or Nothing II.
> 
> It's fine as a tease for now, but you want to give this at least six months.


They can wrestle at February ppv and Double Or Nothing. Plus we don't know if it leads to Moxley/Jericho just yet. Might lead to Moxley/Hager first with Jericho not wanting any part of Moxley. I'm just not sure who Jericho would face if they went in that direction. So it's possible that they could do Moxley/Jericho on both ppvs since it's that big of feud and match.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> My biggest question is really what they are doing with Fenix and Pentagon.
> 1st Trent beats Penta on Dark and now tonight he pins Fenix clean as a whistle to set up a match next week.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Trent but this stuff is a head scratcher.


Tony Khan is a big Trent fan and promised him a big push when he took him from New Japan. He's being a man of his word.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Not the strongest episode but still entertaining 

Great Pace/Omega and Jericho/Sky matches

Very good Dark Order segment. Creepy as hell.

Sexy heel Allie in leather with a badass heel team. Best use of Allie imo. 

Loved the opening Jericho segment.

Women's tag match was very good. Emi needs to lose the Freddie thing though. Bea's best showing. Shida and Statlander are great.

Best Friends vs Lucha Bros. Fine tag match these two teams can do better.

MJF/Hangman match should have been left to next week to give it more time. Felt very rushed. Wardlow looks like he has potential.

Sound quality in the opening hour wasn't great and JR wasn't great tonight at all in some segments. Tony was missed tonight. Cody thing was fine.

Overall not their best episode but still entertaining especially the 2nd hour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TNT will never give us an overrun. :tripsscust :gameover


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I enjoyed that show.
> 
> The women's division is the most uncreative horse shit I've ever seen in my life tho, either do something with them, give them mic time, or just scrap the division all together. They are just thrown out there to fill TV time right now.


They'll get a ton of shit if they do that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fun show live, crowd was loud but mixed in their chants. Mox’s post show routine was awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno if it's just me, but it honestly felt like MJF's abortion of a Cross Rhodes was a clear cut beginning of the end when it came to the quality of tonight's show. Basically it was solid up until then, and then it took a downturn thereafter and with the main event being serviceable at best, the show wound being decent at best.

Oh well, still looking forward to next week, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's simple, one team is signed full time and the other is not.


But they have a working relationship. AAA has made some AEW guys champs. Don't think the Lucha Bros need to be champs per se. But maybe they don't need to be losing to Trent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Fun show live, crowd was loud but mixed in their chants. Mox’s post show routine was awesome.


What did he do???


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I had myself unreasonably hyped for this episode and it didn't really get to that level. That said, it was still pretty good. Loved Pac vs Omega.

I kinda think we may be seeing the end of the Lucha Bros run in AEW? Putting people over on the way out? They are AAA stars and not full-time with AEW right?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> They can wrestle at February ppv and Double Or Nothing. Plus we don't know if it leads to Moxley/Jericho just yet. Might lead to Moxley/Hager first with Jericho not wanting any part of Moxley. I'm just not sure who Jericho would face if they went in that direction. So it's possible that they could do Moxley/Jericho on both ppvs since it's that big of feud and match.


Nah, when Mox challenges, Mox wins. They can't not pull the trigger whenever they decide to do it. Needs to be a long, grinding road until Mox finally gets his hands on him at DON II.

Maybe Mox/Hager for February is a good idea. This could be the start of that.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But they have a working relationship. AAA has made some AEW guys champs. Don't think the Lucha Bros need to be champs per se. But maybe they don't need to be losing to Trent.


Trent is gonna be a player wathever some of you like it or not. He's good and Khan is a big fan of him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Statlander was the star of that match. She needs to be built up to challenge for the title, and eventually win it. Shida was also very good. Priestly was pretty meh, but Sakura was downright awful. There’s a time to play to the crowd, and there’s a time to at least make an effort to appear like you’re in something resembling a fight. Sakura’s shit just ain’t working.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*The Jericho celebration was similar to the Festival of Friendship he and KO did in WWE. Just goofy shtick after goofy shtick and it was so entertaining. Chris JeriGOAT, Chris's dad, all of it. Didn't have a strong ending, but was fun while it lasted.

*Lucha Bros aren't looking too hot right now. They attack SCU all those weeks ago, lose to them multiple times. Pentagon loses to Trent on Dark. These guys attack Best Friends before the bell, and still lose to them too. Lucha Bros at the moment at least are kind of looking like chumps, which is weird to see. As for the match, it was solid for what it was.

*The womens' tag was a case to me trying to jam too much shit into one match. Move after move without a good flow doesn't do anyone any favors. The one good thing I will say that came from this is Statlander impressed me.

*Oh my God guys, I laughed so hard after the Cody match. I know that wasn't the intention, but fuck this was hilarious.

JR: "The Blade & The Butcher!?"

Excalibur: Yes The Butcher & The Blade!"

Excalibur: And there's the Bunny! It's The Butcher, The Blade, & The Bunny!"

:lol :lol :lol

So Allie is just suddenly a heel and now we have this random tag team. I just hope these guys didn't just pull a Dark Order.

*Kenny vs. PAC was a pretty good match. Not the best they could do and nowhere near as good as their All Out match, but still solid. The Roll Up victory was interesting. I would imagine PAC won't be happy about that.

*The MJF vs. Hangman match from what I saw was mostly MJF selling for Hangman and doing a good job of it. Another solid match, an unimpressive Cross Rhodes aside. And it was cool to see DDP afterwards who is just so good on the mic still.

*The main event got hot by the end but didn't entertain me as a full match. I trust AEW more than some other companies, so I hope there is at least some punishment for Hager & SCU being involved even though they were supposed to be banned.

But who cares about that now when we have Mox bitches! :mark


So yeah, all in all a decent enough show but honestly, with the expectations I had coming in, it was disappointing.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm glad they put Allie into a valet role, it wasn't working for her as a in ring worker. Her strongest point is her character and promo work. 

Statlander must be dead on to sign full time with AEW now, they wouldn't put her on Dynamite if that was the case.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Not the strongest episode but still entertaining
> 
> Great Pace/Omega and Jericho/Sky matches
> 
> ...


Crazy how much happens in two hours.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One of the weaker episodes so far. Not bad, but not great. Marked out for Moxley at the end though, he's fast beginning to feel like a megastar.

The women just suck. Everything they do feels completely pointless and forcibly inserted just to meet the demands of political correctness. AEW on the whole has been fantastic, but the women's division has been abysmal from the word go.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mox Girl said:


> What did he do???


“Crew” trying to get him out of the ring to get to Dark and he flopped him off then planted him before leaving and riling up the crowd more. I assume that was post show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister was passing through and saw the Dark Order segment and was interested. So on commercial break, I pulled up last week's one and she liked it. I told her to sign me up for join the Dark Order. :mark


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Crazy how much happens in two hours.


Not everything hit but you can't say they don't put a lot into those two hours.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> “Crew” trying to get him out of the ring to get to Dark and he flopped him off then planted him before leaving and riling up the crowd more. I assume that was post show.


Yeah it was cos we didn't see any of that, they cut off the FITE stream right after the show ended. Shame, I'd love to see that :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> It's weird, it's obvious that Mox and Jericho are ex WWE but I really don't think of them like that anymore. Especially Mox considering he was Ambrose and not Mox in WWE.


its like the 90s when a star goes to the other promotion and becomes good


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> The women just suck. Everything they do feels completely pointless and forcibly inserted just to meet the demands of political correctness. AEW on the whole has been fantastic, but the women's division has been abysmal from the word go.


That's a bit harsh imo, the division definitely is the weakest thing about AEW. But they got some talent there but it does feel like they are just threading water with them at the moment until they get more talent in. For Shida, Statlander, Shanna are great talents as are some others. I don't think it's nowhere near abysmal.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

looper007 said:


> That's a bit harsh imo, the division definitely is the weakest thing about AEW. But they got some talent there but it does feel like they are just threading water with them at the moment until they get more talent in. For Shida, Statlander, Shanna are great talents as are some others. I don't think it's nowhere near abysmal.


The fact that the champion can't speak a single word of English and hasn't cut one promo, or really shown an ounce of character or charisma, sums up the division.

I don't get how anyone can care about any of them when all there seems to be is random match after random match, with near on zero promos or character development.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to see some sort of storylines for the women. Shida is fighting for the belt but her and Riho didn't interact at all. And TBH the only women's storyline they tried to get going so far was Britt vs Bea


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty average show. But loved the surprise Moxley appearance at the end to tease Jericho feud. I was thinking to myself Moxley laid out challenge and nobody answers. Then we don't see him at all. Thankfully they had big Moxley and Jericho tease at the end of the show. That got me excited for next week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Whysoserious? said:


> Two ex-WWE guys battling for the AEW title :lol


And those two are the hottest stars this year going at it for the title at the new Pay Per View. It is actually the better decision on AEW's part. Jericho vs Moxley will be a hell of a main event. I don't see why anyone would complain about it. :draper2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Allie was attacked by Brandi and Kong. Allie brought her boyfriend and a buddy to attack Brandi's husband as retribution. Made sense to me. Just that Butcher and the Blade are not known entities so it was a bit flat. I'm sure they'll explain it next week. Blade had a much better look tonight than I have seen him in vignettes and vids in the past. They look middle-aged and ragged. 

I get the feeling that Lucha Brothers might be "leaving the territory" with their recent booking. Penta is shit when he's not motivated and he doesn't look motivated now. Trent Bore-etta amirite? Guy is only 32yrs old, seemingly been around forever. Too bad he doesn't have a creative bone in his body. 

I dug the women's match. Just get the women on television to get fans familiar with seeing them. Arguably their best four outside of Riho on the roster. Statlander has to have been signed. You can build programs out of these "throwaway matches". Statlander vs Emi to avenge the pin, Bea vs Shida as Shida wasn't pinned etc. 

Dark Order Vid was top notch. Women in the vid reminded me of Pam from The Office. I still think Brandon Cutler will be outed as a member down the line. 

MJF needs A LOT of ring time. He's not very good in ring at all. Ring prize falls flat as it's pointless. 

Mox' promo was great. 

PAC vs Omega was other worldly given the time. Two of the best in the world at what they do and it shows. 

Sky showed why he's a tag act. Storyline was decent hook for a television main event, but he's not main event level.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

looper007 said:


> That's a bit harsh imo, the division definitely is the weakest thing about AEW. But they got some talent there but it does feel like they are just threading water with them at the moment until they get more talent in. For Shida, Statlander, Shanna are great talents as are some others. I don't think it's nowhere near abysmal.


There’s definitely some good women’s talent to build on, and a lot of potential new talent to be signed (Kelly Klein?!!) that can turn that division into something special. Just a matter of time before they pull it together, I think.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> The fact that the champion can't speak a single word of English and hasn't cut one promo, or really shown an ounce of character or charisma, sums up the division.
> 
> I don't get how anyone can care about any of them when all their seems to be is random match after random match, with near on zero promos or character development.


TBH I would pop if Riho cut a promo in Japanese with subtitles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox on Twitter is the best :lol Him wanting a show in Cincinatti lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199819049863122946
He also spelt Dynamite wrong :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Trent is gonna be a player wathever some of you like it or not. He's good and Khan is a big fan of him.


Who said he couldn't be a player? Either way he's just okay and probably shouldn't be going over Pentagon right now whether Kahn likes him or not.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

AEW Dynamite Drew Low Numbers In Chicago For Dynamite


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who said he couldn't be a player? Either way he's just okay and probably shouldn't be going over Pentagon right now whether Kahn likes him or not.


How many Pentagon matches have you watched outside his stuff on Lucha Underground ages ago? He's super lazy when he isn't motivated and has been teaming with Fenix nonstop for a reason.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW Dynamite Drew Low Numbers In Chicago For Dynamite


Yea, it was not a smart move to play the area after SmackDown, Takeover, Survivor Series and Raw all just did it 6 to 2 days ago. That's too much for one city no matter how big the fan base is.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

looper007 said:


> That's a bit harsh imo, the division definitely is the weakest thing about AEW. But they got some talent there but it does feel like they are just threading water with them at the moment until they get more talent in. For Shida, Statlander, Shanna are great talents as are some others. I don't think it's nowhere near abysmal.


Agreed, their women's division is not that bad as some make it out to be. Of course it needs some work, but not like some are saying to scrap it.

I think if they can lock up Kelly Klein when her contract expires 12/31/19 and pull a coup signing Tessa next year with whom they currently have, things can work out with time.

Here are my thoughts on the current crop of women.

*Top talent:*

Shida - I almost feel like she should be the inaugural champion, at least she can cut promos that we can understand to get her over and the division

Riho - while talented, not sure how I feel with her being the champion. It doesn't help she doesn't know English that well to cut promots.

Shanna - has shown in a short period of time how good she is in the ring.

*Mid-Tier:*

Awesome Kong - placing her here, feels like she's lost a step and being used sparingly doesn't help

Bea Priestly - I feel like the fanfare behind Bea has died down a lot, and her talent in the ring isn't living up to expectations

Sakura - she is really good in the ring, but just isn't clicking with the crowds

Nyla Rose - shows some decent skills in the ring and needs more time to grow

*Wild Cards*

Big Swole - her matches were pretty good on Dark, deserves to get on to Dynamite

Statlander - just like Swole, she has shown a lot of promise and after tonight's show deserves a main roster spot and can be a top tier talent in my eyes

Britt Baker - she needs a good year under her belt, the big push mgmt tried at first was too early. I think with time she can improve.

*?*

Leva Bates - use her as an enhancement talent, could work since its what they have done with Peter Avalon

Allie - is she in just a valet spot now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> How many Pentagon matches have you watched outside his stuff on Lucha Underground ages ago? He's super lazy when he isn't motivated and has been teaming with Fenix nonstop for a reason.


I actually fuck with Penta so I watch a lot of him. Penta still goes, and he's a lot better than Trent.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I actually fuck with Penta so I watch a lot of him. Penta still goes, and he's a lot better than Trent.


Disagree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Disagree.


Fair enough. Trent will just have to prove doubters wrong if that singles push comes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW Dynamite Drew Low Numbers In Chicago For Dynamite


Nice pre show pic. It wasn’t sold out, but it wasn’t that empty.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I will say that entire Diamond ring thing was a complete joke. What was the point of promoting a fake 45k ring to win in a match just to have the winner give it back. Not sure who came up with that but they gotta get their shit together. 

I think if anything and i hope that MJF turns it into I want a real belt and demands a TV belt or something. He would be a perfect first champ


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Butcher & Blade are a fantastic team that I think AEW fans will love/appreciate. But that was a dreadful way to debut them. Bad enough for the live crowd who didn’t know them, but even worse from the commentary. Big fuck up by JR there.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> And those two are the hottest stars this year going at it for the title at the new Pay Per View. It is actually the better decision on AEW's part. Jericho vs Moxley will be a hell of a main event. I don't see why anyone would complain about it. :draper2


I agree though it’s gonna be great.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

captainzombie said:


> Agreed, their women's division is not that bad as some make it out to be. Of course it needs some work, but not like some are saying to scrap it.
> 
> *I think if they can lock up Kelly Klein* when her contract expires 12/31/19 and pull a coup signing Tessa next year with whom they currently have, things can work out with time.


OK I know I'm gonna sound like an asshole for saying this given what Kelly is currently going through, but she is not good. At least from what I've seen. She's basically been ROH's Ace because she's the only whoever stuck around until now. No match I've ever watched of her has ever gone above a "just passable" level.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good ending. Hour 1 dull. Hour 2 good.

Btw anyone else buying the BUBBLY? It's almost 50 bucks 2 bottles :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Just when I thought that Allie couldn't get any hotter, she pops out of a hole in that outfit with two random guys. Never heard of Butcher and Blade before (Credit to Jim Ross for trying to get Excalibur to explain that part, which he never did) but they look very interesting. Was a weird way to debut them.

Dustin Rhodes randomly standing in the ring was weird too. It felt like they were trying to rush through that Dustin/Inner Circle/Young Bucks part.

Awesome to see DDP again. That diamond ring match thing did feel pointless. Poor Hangman.

Liked the Dark Order video.

Jericho using the lion tamer, yes!! Moxley vs. Jericho, yes please.

Missed out on the first 45 minutes of AEW tonight. Will watch the rest when i'm back home Friday.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Kind of a weak episode tonight. Definitely underwhelmed compared to my expectations. Jericho was great. Mox was great. Pac/Kenny was good. That's kind of it. Didn't care about the women again. The MJF/Hangman match was a dud and winning the ring didn't feel important at all. That debut was botched hard despite Allie looking hot as fuck. The guest announcer guy was WOAT. Hopefully they get back on track next week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199870477826547712
JR: Blade and The Butcher?

Excalibur: The Butcher and The Blade!

I will never not laugh at this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's true, Jericho.wins with Lion Tamer. Not the elbow! Lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> Butcher & Blade are a fantastic team that I think AEW fans will love/appreciate. But that was a dreadful way to debut them. Bad enough for the live crowd who didn’t know them, but even worse from the commentary. Big fuck up by JR there.


TBH I think it was Excalibur that fucked up. JR didn't know how they were and I think that was an appropriate reaction, since we haven't been introduced to them


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> There’s definitely some good women’s talent to build on, and a lot of potential new talent to be signed (Kelly Klein?!!) that can turn that division into something special. Just a matter of time before they pull it together, I think.


I don't think Klein is all that good, but that's just me. She be a solid mid carder. They just need a feud that will get people interested. They are badly lacking feuds, Nyla and Shanna thing got started but on social media. They had Riho for two weeks doing nothing except a Dark match before she went back to Japan. Have her next rival call her out or cut a segment backstage calling her out. 

It feels like they are threading water until they get nearer to their next PPV. Then they might build a feud then.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I already gave my thoughts on the show earlier. Overall I enjoyed it quite a lot.

AeW needs more consistent production quality. Audio was pretty bad tonight and it seems the last couple of weeks the ring mic's are far too sensitive. You can legit hear feet sliding, walking, ect. 

Entrance music was good like it has been. But fixing the ring audio would be nice and being consistent with production is a must. Hopefully they find their footing with that.

Also, please no more guest hosts, weve been all over the spectrum. From decent, to great, to this. You just dont know what you're going to get. Either have a 3 man group with Tony or simply don't. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think for what we've been given before by AEW Dynamite episodes, it was probably not up to the standards of past episodes. But that's what going to happen, not every segment will hit the spot, not every debut will be awesome, not every match will be great.

I thought Omega/Pac and Jericho/Sky was great. Jericho's opening segment was great. Dark Order thing was creepy as hell. 

I liked the women's tag match, I think Shida and Statlander are going to be big stars for them. Bea had her best showing. Emi and her Freddie thing needs to be cut back on. I think you can tell with some of the women, that they haven't worked together before and with no live shows they can't work out the kinks. I think that division is good, they just need a big angle to get it kicked off.

Men's tag match and Dustin/Bucks segment was fine. MJF/Hangman match felt rushed. The debut was okay, Allie looks great in leather lol. Commentary especially from JR was very much hit and miss, Tony was badly missed tonight. The guest guy, was meh. Please don't do that again. They need to sort out the sound problems. 

Not every show can be a hit.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOO

This was me when The Butcher & The Blade came out:
:flairdance

SO Stoked.

Unlike those idiots in Chicago.
:jericho2


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

looper007 said:


> I think for what we've been given before by AEW Dynamite episodes, it was probably not up to the standards of past episodes. But that's what going to happen, not every segment will hit the spot, not every debut will be awesome, not every match will be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy gets it. For every Austin you have a Doink the Clown. 

We started off Dynamite hot, now were slowing down a bit and building some people, it's about to get fuckin hot again.

Mox vs Jericho starts building.
Omega's redemption tour starts.
3man match with bucks / Dustin vs IC.
Shanna vs Emi Sakura
Shida vs Riho
Dark Order stuff.

Tons of potential for totslly fire shows once again.

For every incredible action scene in a movie, there is a 10 minute setup that seems meh.

Only excited for the future

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I love Jericho, he really is the GOAT and the glue holding this show together. SCU can get their last good run and they have to start putting people over soon. Scorpio needs to do his own thing eventually.

The Best Friends beating Lucha Bros is so dumb. This letting everyone look amazing is just 50/50 booking on steroids. That commentator was not good. International TV is not the place to try these things out.

The Women's match is terrible. Hikaru and Statlander can stay on my tv though. Was Emi Sakura ever good? She just seems so slow and unathletic. 

Moxley is so good at talking.

Did Cody add that chandelier to the entrance ramp for himself only? Has anyone else used it? Why was Excalibur saying Cody was inches away from the title if not for the actions of MJF? He was literally head stomped in the Lion Tamer. Nobody believes he would have been able to get out of that, right? 

Butcher and the Blade look cool, their debut was just pretty random though. I hope it's more than just targeting the boss. They need a better reason. They need to clue JR onto this stuff. His confusion makes it hard to get into these things. Very similar to Dark Order though.

MJF can talk all day. The talking is outshining the wrestling tonight. Hangman doing moonsaults to the outside on TV seems unnecessary. This company is going to struggle through injuries eventually. Wardlow should have destroyed DDP though. That isn't how you give someone heat.

Dark Order vignette was good again. I like where they are heading with it. Weird cult stuff is fun.

I thought Mox was supposed to be anti-authority. He should be in line but not given the shot yet, make him seem even more pissed off with the authorities involved. They're running through their Main Events pretty quickly.

Not a bad show. 6/10 for me. Still making some dumb mistakes but hopefully they'll work on them eventually.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

PROS: 
Dasha taking over Justin Roberts
Emi Sakura winning
Marco Solis Martinez filling in for Tony Schiavone
MJF giving a fan his gum and DDP his gum in his ✋ hand

CONS:
Not enough promos
Matt Knicks didn't get a good backstory as to why hes facing Cody
SCU ruining le celebration


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

It was weak, but that's okay (for now) lol


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199870477826547712
> JR: Blade and The Butcher?
> 
> Excalibur: The Butcher and The Blade!
> ...


This was a horrible debut....


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

One thing I loved during Jericho segment, the 50 cent off t-shirt coupons was just funny as hell. "All from my own pocket" lol. i've seen pictures of fans at the arena with them lol. Just a little thing I loved.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

One of the weaker shows for sure. First half was just ok but the second half was really good.

Tag matches were good but I thought the wrong team won both. The butcher and blade debut was bizarre. But they have a mean look about them and Allie makes a great bunny. Judging on first looks, their in ring style should be a big contrast to the other tag teams.

I don’t think MJF is that bad in ring, but if his skills ever catche up with his mouth he can be special. Omega/Pac was great. I’d like to see Omega get on a roll now. I enjoyed Jericho/Sky. Just a nice solid match. They worked it so good for a second there I thought Sky might actually pull the upset. Mox going after Jericho is gonna be money.

And I’m starting to kinda give a damn about the Dark Order.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

First show of theirs I thought was a miss.

Was a little too WWE-like and also real sloppy in parts

I enjoyed Pac v Kenny though

And i liked the last 5 min of the main event

But too much fuckery + MJF match was bad

Something felt off - I’m guessing them running chicago so close to All Out + WWE running there 4 days straight

Oh well, it happens (i guess I’ll now go read all the posts where the people predict the company will die because of 1 bad show )

Edit: Kris Stadlander looks the business


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

commentators really didn't do a good job selling the debut of the butcher & blade.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A couple of us on this forum told you that MJF wasn't really good in the ring.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> A couple of us on this forum told you that MJF wasn't really good in the ring.


This is what I kept wondering when everyone was talking about him being the face of the company, best in the business, future champion, etc. He’s not very good in-ring, and I’d dare call him a little uncoordinated and clumsy.

In his defense, though, the Cross Rhodes he hit on Page was not a botch, IMO, but a part of the story of the match. Page was supposed to be out cold from Wardlow’s punch, so MJF is holding dead weight and Page took the finisher as if he were just a limp body.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show wasnt good. The first hour was just a complete fucking miss.

The Jericho segment was funny in parts but it went too long, which isnt that bad as long as the climax is cool, but all that happened was SCU coming down in band outfits for a tame beatdown. This missed for me. It was funny, but it just seemed like 20 minutes of Y2J jerking himself off and trying to create more memes that led to nothing.

The tag match was typical AEW fare. Bunch of moves. No selling or psychology, you've seen one you've seen all. The geeks win. No idea what they're doing with the Lucha Bros. They're easily the most popular team outside of the bucks, but AEW keeps trying to shoehorn them heel with sneak attacks and now they lose all the time. I dont get it.

The womens match was TRASH. What in the fuck? They're still parading a 45 year old japanese chick in a moustache down there and she's still GOING OVER PEOPLE. Can anyone explain this? What the shit? Where's Brandi and Kong? Dont they have chicks like Sadie Gibbs and Penelope? Where the fuck is Nyla Rose? I dont dig the whole trans thing, but she's marketable and at least speaks the damn language. I mean Jesus. It sucks.

The Cody angle sucked. Braxton Sutter? Lmao. Dont they already have some all black wearing psuedo sexual stable that already can't get over? The fuck? Is Cody really going to lower himself to facing a stable with Braxton Sutter and Allie? ......What?

Omega and Pac did their thing. Good for them. They delivered.

MJF and Page was fine, but in ring wise I dont see it for MJF. I dont watch MLW, so maybe I havent seen his good work, but he looks painfully average to me once the bell rings. Sells good though.

Sky vs. Jericho SUCKED bad for the first half of the match, but they found their groove in the finishing stages. You can tell Sky is used to working a certain pace with these spotfest AEW teams, and Y2J works a completely different style and it didnt mesh. At least they hooked the crowd on a false finish though.

Overall, juat a really flat show for something that was hyped so much. They desperately need to get Omega from out of the womens division booking. If he wants to get off to joshis and chicks in moustaches he can go do it in Japan. The shit sucks. That first hour being the shot you fire after NXT beats you in the ratings and wins at Survivor Series was a complete fucking joke.

Edit : I also think its hilarious how the super marks were talking about this being a PPV caliber show and how good it was gonna be, and now that the show stunk ( and they know it)..Now its.." Well, not every show can be a hit, you know, they're just building and in a cool down period right now." Lmao. You guys sound like Seth on Twitter after a bad RAW defending it. Just say the show sucked. Doesn't make you less of a fan.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Can't see the general AEW thread anymore so I'll just leave this here. Good riddance to Brit Baker if NXT really did snatch her up, she wont be missed. I hope they steal Nyla Rose next.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Can't see the general AEW thread anymore so I'll just leave this here. Good riddance to Brit Baker if NXT really did snatch her up, she wont be missed. I hope they steal Nyla Rose next.


What are you talking about ?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What are you talking about ?


She was shown at the recent NXT Takeover and some have speculated that she might be signing with them. I don't have any clue how long she signed with AEW. I'm just giving my thoughts on the rumblings I heard.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

A rather disappointing episode of AEW Dynamite with very questionable booking.

*Opening segment - Jericho's celebration:* Really entertaining segment. Jericho continues to entertain as champion; he's having a really enjoyable reign. I'm really digging the Inner Circle too - I'm a fan of every single member. P&P and Guevara all have something to offer.

*Lucha Brothers vs. Best Friends:* What are they doing with Lucha Brothers? Rey Fenix beat Nick Jackson in a fucking classic last week, which should have started a wave of momentum. After Pentagon took a pinfall loss to Trent? on AEW Dark, Fenix has done so too. Fenix and Pentagon are both potential main eventers, whilst Trent? is midcard. Strange.

*Shida & Statlander vs. Sakura & Priestley:* Wrong team went over, and Sakura needs to cut back on the Freddie Mercury impressions; it's too much. Shida is the number one contender after defeating Britt Baker, who has been pushed to the moon and featured centrally. She should have kept that momentum going. This deflates her a little by adding a loss to her record. Positives: Shida and Priestley seemed like they have good chemistry, so I wouldn't mind seeing them in singles competition; Statlander looks like a star.

*Cody Rhodes squash; The Butcher and The Blade debut:* Nothing noteworthy with Cody's squash, however, the aftermath was really underwhelming and seemed so random. The Butcher and The Blade have a great appearance, and Allie is immediately better as The Bunny. However, debuting them without any explanation akin to the Dark Order creates this randomness.

*Pac vs. Kenny Omega:* Omega is delightful to watch in the ring, and Pac's athleticism and demeanour is excellent. Great chemistry and great match.

*MJF vs. Hangman Page:* The match wasn't that special, considering MJF is a limited in-ring talent. That is something they'll need to figure out as MJF continues his upwards trajectory. Moreover, it didn't feel special due to match's concept ~ What does it actually mean? What is the purpose? I'm not a fan. The aftermath too was executed questionably, as I think Wardlow should have destroyed DDP if you want to convey that he's menacing.

*Dustin Rhodes & The Young Bucks brawl vs. Inner Circle:* Effective. It had a clear purpose to establish next week's match. I'm glad they are continuing the Elite vs. the Inner Circle faction rivalry. This should be their big angle going forward.

*AEW World Championship - Chris Jericho vs. Scorpio Sky:* It seemed a little slow at the start, with Scorpio struggling to get over and get the fans behind him. It really picked up after Hager came out. Sky really is talented and can take it to the next level; I feel that he is being held back by SCU and needs to add character.

*Overall:* A sub-par show. I really wouldn't be surprised if they lost viewers and NXT beat them in the ratings for the next two episodes or so, due to the current trajectories of momentum. No need to worry for AEW, as they can easily turn things around with a hit next week.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> It's weird, it's obvious that Mox and Jericho are ex WWE but I really don't think of them like that anymore. Especially Mox considering he was Ambrose and not Mox in WWE.


Those two and CODY are three men that made a conscious decision to walk away from WWE to do what they're doing now, and they're doing a damn good job. So the 'ex-WWE' stench shouldn't even be an argument with these guys.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Can't see the general AEW thread anymore so I'll just leave this here. Good riddance to Brit Baker if NXT really did snatch her up, she wont be missed. I hope they steal Nyla Rose next.


Theres nothing wrong in supporting your husband. AEW is not a jail like WWE, doubt she would have any problems backstage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On Lucha Bros

They obvs want them to slip in their rankings - as I don’t think anybody wants SCU v Lucha part Dos

IMO, they could have gotten to the same place by having the top 2 teams have a no1 contenders match or something - but it is going to be some time before the next PPV

In fact.... don’t be shocked to see Dark Order rocket up the rankings - people online have turned on them for the better - the ‘a lot better’


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Somewhere above people discussed attendance for tonight. Well, looks like that pic was from before the show (as usual). Walter Banasiak from Channel Awesome attended the show, and he thinks it was 3/4th full. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199912651587014656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199912743161208832


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not exactly sure what they're doing with Kenny and Pac's booking, this back and forth wins and losses? Who's getting built up? But the match was really good.

MJF winning the ring, no surprise there.

No sure why Shida lost, unless Bea is Riho's next challenger. Which I'd be fine with TBF.

Lucha Bros losing again, boo.

Jericho was fantastic as usual, and he's holding up in the ring quite well to.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RBrooks said:


> Somewhere above people discussed attendance for tonight. Well, looks like that pic was from before the show (as usual). Walter Banasiak from Channel Awesome attended the show, and he thinks it was 3/4th full.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199912651587014656
> ...


For a show a day before a American Holiday, it wasn't a bad crowd they pulled in.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

looper007 said:


> For a show a day before a American Holiday, it wasn't a bad crowd they pulled in.


Especially coming off of four straight days of WWE all in the same city. Fans do get wrestled-out eventually. Even so, it still seemed like a pretty hot live crowd.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on episode 9:

- Glad that the old set is back.

- Jericho segment – at least it didn’t devolve into a food fight, so that’s good. May have went a little long though.

- Dasha was en fuego as ring announcer tonight.

- Liked how the entrance plates now give a tidbit/mini story as to where a certain character on the roster currently is. Like Bea looking to snap 3 match losing streak, or Omega having last faced PAC 88 days ago. It will be useful for new viewers that don’t know anything about the product and useful for current viewers that may need a refresher on a character they haven’t seen in a while.

- Also liked that a top 5 ranking was featured on the show this week.

- Every match, other than the Cody squash, was excellent this week (although I did like that Cody was still selling his injuries weeks later). The MJF vs Adam Page match, in particular, I liked the psychology shown with MJF working Page’s arm to prevent the use of the Buckshot Lariat. I’m not bothered by the women’s tag, as Shida is also a student of Sakura, like Riho, so I’m sure the outcome of this match is related to this.

- Tag matches and trios matches are the way to go to feature multiple women for that particular division. I think we’re also ready for an in ring promo from one of them, if AEW is going to keep doing those kind of promos.

- Great promo by Moxley. Liked the setting he was in when he delivered it.

- The Butcher, the Blade and the Bunny? Never heard of the first two, although one of them it turns out is Braxton Sutter. I haven’t paid much attention to Impact Wrestling over the last few years, so can’t be faulted for not knowing who he is. And another character changes into something darker with Allie, following Brandi. I guess the question with this is that is it related to the Brandi storyline, or is this completely unrelated to that?

- AEW should alternate between Tony Schiavone and Jen Decker for in ring interviews more often.

- Wondering when Kenny Omega will do an in ring promo? Or is he being saved for something special, because I know they never really followed up on Omega running out to save Riho from Nyla Rose. And with Moxley looking like the next AEW Championship contender and PAC defeated (1-1, btw), I don’t know what they plan to do with Omega next.

Overall, this is among the best episodes of Dynamite produced so far. I don’t really agree with those that think this was a bad episode or that nothing happened this week. Moxley being the next challenger, MJF continuing to antagonize Cody (by using his finisher) and his friends like DDP, another vignette about the Dark Order, the continued feud of the Elite and the Inner Circle, and the debut of the Butcher and the Blade all matter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^I really enjoyed it as well. It was a bit scatterbrained and directionless but that is because it can be because their next PPV isn't even announced yet and is at least two full months away. Also it's a Holiday edition when viewership is going to be down as it's on a major travel day. 

Folks who watch the show for the Wednesday Night Wars aspect seem to be down on it. I don't watch it for that, it's the only wrestling show I watch and I'm not flipping to gauge who is entertaining me more. I mean do you watch two other television dramas and flip between the two depending on who has the better storyline at the moment? Too each his own I guess.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Whether fans want to admit it or not, a lot of the hype surrounding AEW has died down considerably now. I don't know how much blame I can put on them with their thin roster limiting them, but overexposing the same people in long matches every week and shifting more towards 50-50 booking where you can't tell who's getting pushed just to have their ranking idea work hasn't helped at all. The women's division is a disaster, the tag division isn't much better, a lot of guys have lost momentum since the summer like Pac/Penta/Fenix/Allin/etc., and they already burned one of their potential top angles in Cody/MJF and didn't even have an interaction between them yesterday although to be fair that may still lead to something later on. Jericho and Moxley are keeping any relevant interest in this show alive right now but once you've done the Moxley title win, where do you go from there? I don't know how or what they can do to fix things, but it's going to be hard to recapture hype or interest in the long run if their booking trends continue.

I know people will say that their numbers are good for a new promotion, and they are, but the fact that they had a million and a half people tune in live for the debut shows that there are still a lot of people out there who are clamoring for a wrestling alternative that they can connect with and feel compelled to watch. And AEW has just gone in the opposite direction of what most lapsed/casual fans want since and I don't know if or how they can turn that back in the other direction.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> Nice pre show pic. It wasn’t sold out, but it wasn’t that empty.


That pic was during the opener last night with Jericho's celebration


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> That pic was during the opener last night with Jericho's celebration


It was before it started. That stuff was in the ring set up when doors opened. They filmed all AEW Dark matches after the show. The person who you quoted was actually at the show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asuka842 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what they're doing with Kenny and Pac's booking, this back and forth wins and losses? Who's getting built up? But the match was really good.


Why does either need to be built up right now? They will probably be ranked in 2-4 range in top 5 rankings. They are probably going to Moxley/Jericho for title. So where are Omega and Pac going to be built up to? There's no where else to go for them too. So there likely gonna have a long feud between the two. Then whoever wins the feud will be the one who's built up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

imthegame19 said:


> It was before it started. That stuff was in the ring set up when doors opened. They filmed all AEW Dark matches after the show. The person who you quoted was actually at the show.




Oh I didn’t know that. Ok I was wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Oh I didn’t know that. Ok I was wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good. My guess they had 7-8 thousand last night. Which is low from All IN/All Out quick sell outs. But good turn out for tv still. Especially with WWE running four straight shows in ChicAgo from Friday through Monday.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kind of what happens when you book a live show the day before a major holiday and in a city that just had a bunch of shows from your main rival (which also didn't do well attendance wise during their last show)


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

It’s cool to see local girl Kris Stadtlander get on national TV. Came out of Create A Pro and I’ve seen her wrestle a few times around Long Island including for Victory Pro Wrestling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Especially coming off of four straight days of WWE all in the same city. Fans do get wrestled-out eventually. Even so, it still seemed like a pretty hot live crowd.


To be fair, none of the crowds have been disappointing even if the places haven't sold out. They get lively crowds. I rather have that then a full crowd who don't make noise.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> 
> Why didn't you tell us you were on Dynamite!?
> 
> ...


I wasn't watching live so I just got that reference lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> 
> Why didn't you tell us you were on Dynamite!?
> 
> ...


The old guy killed it. He’s a natural, talking shit like he’s been doing it his whole life, which maybe he has. Being a hockey player from a time before they needed filters, that was probably second nature to him. :lol Funny shit.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Underwhelming episode this week
More disappointed tbh


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought the opening segment with Jericho was well done.. The crowd really doesnt want to boo Jericho so what does he do..Instead of pandering, he finds a way to get himself booed by adapting to audience reaction.. I wish the wwe takes note where superstars continue with their robotic monologue irrespective of what the crowd does, the best they come up with is show the mike in the direction of the crowd with their lame "Any reaction as long as its loud is good".

Plus the " Who gets beaten up in their hometown?? This is unheard of in the annals of prowrestling"..ouch :lol

P.S: Is this the most over Soul train Jones has ever been?? :lol


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> The old guy killed it. He’s a natural, talking shit like he’s been doing it his whole life, which maybe he has. Being a hockey player from a time before they needed filters, that was probably second nature to him. :lol Funny shit.


Which brings up Le question... would Le Champion be able to take out Reggie?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Still loving the unexpected but logical finishes.

First time I've EVER seen a figure four win a match. I was shocked.

The crucifix win by Kenny was great, and the match made both guys look like stars.

Winning against Scorpio with the Walls was also great. I dislike the stigma developed in wrestling to where nobody ever taps to anything.

It's almost like they're going a sort of King's Road style with move hierarchy. It's nice.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Was a weak show. First hour was only decent thanks to Jericho.

Kenny vs Pac Im not sure why they are trading wins losses.

Womens division needs to go away for the time being.

Debuting unknowns against Cody makes no sense. Im just wondering who are you and how does this commentator know about this. 

Maybe you have to watch 3 different youtube shows to know anything going on in this company.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Was a weak show. First hour was only decent thanks to Jericho.
> 
> Kenny vs Pac Im not sure why they are trading wins losses.
> 
> ...



I agree it was weaker show. Pac/Omega trading wins over 3 month stretch is to set up a feud between the two. Not sure why they debut new talent against Cody yet. We gotta wait and see where that goes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC and Omega are trading wins and losses because they are evenly matched, equally skilled competitors.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Garty said:


> Which brings up Le question... would Le Champion be able to take out Reggie?


Maybe, but I have backup.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Was a weak show. First hour was only decent thanks to Jericho.
> 
> Kenny vs Pac Im not sure why they are trading wins losses.
> 
> ...


The jobber that Cody squashed wasn’t the point. That whole segment was to introduce Butcher, Blade and Bunny; the ‘match’ was just to give Cody a reason to be out there (as well as a little misdirection) instead of just being out there for a promo. That’s why they squashed a jobber instead of some other regular talent.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC and Omega are trading wins and losses because they are evenly matched, equally skilled competitors.


Also, besides being some really good matches, I think it’s the start of what I suspect will be the story of Kenny’s fall and rise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess it brings up an interesting debate. How far apart do two matches have to be before it's alright for the person who lost the first match to win the second one? Should the initial winner take every rematch in perpetuity?

WWE would've just never mentioned the first match LOL


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I bet you the first 15 min AEW did great with ratings then bombed the rest of hour 1 with that boring garbage. Hour 2 they picked it up. After the first 15 min they gave it up for NXT to win the first hour easily.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They need a midcard title. Why is it taking so long? Wtf is this diamond ring garbage. Introduce a TV Dynamite title.

The womens division...tell Kenny to fuck off with his asian waifu shit and put someone else in charge. Get a babyface that can speak English and build heels around her.

The main event needs a few more guys asap.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> They need a midcard title. Why is it taking so long? Wtf is this diamond ring garbage. Introduce a TV Dynamite title.
> 
> The womens division...tell Kenny to fuck off with his asian waifu shit and put someone else in charge. *Get a babyface that can speak English and build heels around her.*
> 
> The main event needs a few more guys asap.


Not AEW fault if the way more people care about Riho or Shida than Baker….


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Not AEW fault if the way more people care about Riho or Shida than Baker….


Bakers garbage and nobody cares about the others. and Riho doesnt want to live in the U.S.

If there is that much of a lack of women star power or talent outside WWE just scrap the shit.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Not AEW fault if the way more people care about Riho or Shida than Baker….


You mean only Hardcore (Stardom fans) care about Riho or Shida and Baker zero character And bad 
Stop acting What he writes Dave Melzer as a fact


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bakers garbage and nobody cares about the others.


Baker's fantastic and the best they have, but I wouldn't expect a John Cena fan to know anything about quality.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200143632512233478
Official account retweets Josh Barnett. Speaking of which I wonder if AEW would be interested in bringing him in. I know Barnett and Moxley was supposed to happen at Bloodsport - it's a bout I really wanted to see. I hope Mox will be allowed to compete next chance it comes around. But also maybe for doing so Barnett could work a AEW program - he and Moxley in a AEW ring would be great as well.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Baker's fantastic and the best they have, but I wouldn't expect a John Cena fan to know anything about quality.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Baker's fantastic and the best they have.


:kobelol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jericho is simply amazing. Feels like 2002 all over again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200143632512233478
> Official account retweets Josh Barnett. Speaking of which I wonder if AEW would be interested in bringing him in. I know Barnett and Moxley was supposed to happen at Bloodsport - it's a bout I really wanted to see. I hope Mox will be allowed to compete next chance it comes around. But also maybe for doing so Barnett could work a AEW program - he and Moxley in a AEW ring would be great as well.


I haven't seen him much in Pro Wrestling but in MMA Josh Barnett kinda comes off as a cringy dad. Like he's a legit bad ass but he's also kind of a weird dude. TBH I wouldn't want him in AEW. Clearly one of The Butcher and The Blade is his boy and he's excited about it. That's all I got from that tweet.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

finally got to watch. ehhh, probably my least favorite episode so far (although it STILL had bright spots). It just felt overall clunky.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

felt flat


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thought it was a poor episode but probably because I was looking forward to it


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Looks like Pac is getting his win back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200869075439755264


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Kenny waited months for his rematch. PAC shouldn't get his rematch right away. Let him "make AEW regret it" for awhile. Have him do something and get suspended for awhile or something.

If it happens "soon" have it be scheduled for the February PPV. 

Jericho(c) vs Moxley
PAC vs Omega III

Helluva a start to the card. PAC vs Omega needs to be on a PPV so they can have more time. Omega said he wants to give up some of his television time to establish the women better. PAC took out Hangman before and then was suspended (or quit or whatever), have PAC take out Omega, putting him on the shelf for a month or so. PAC is suspended as long at Omega is out or something.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Looks like Pac is getting his win back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200869075439755264


I expect Pac to raise hell for a few weeks. Then they will announce rematch at next ppv.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm really excited for Pentagon/Daniels next week


----------

